# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  board faster?

## irieworld

This may get moved to the techno link-but I have to say, I think the board is faster tonight. Anyone else experience this?

----------


## MissBlue

yes!~!  speed seems to have improved a bit!  this is good news!

----------

